# ten people deep



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

Deep = Extending a specific distance in a given direction: snow four feet deep.

Στις ειδήσεις, ακούσαμε κάποιον να περιγράφει τη σκηνή της τρομοκρατικής επίθεσης στη Βοστόνη, λέγοντας «At the end of the course, the sidewalks were about *10 **people deep»*. Στους υποτίτλους των ειδήσεων του Σταρ, με μεγάλη αφέλεια κάποιος το απέδωσε «*Υπήρχαν 10 άτομα».* Σιγά μην ήταν δέκα θεατές στο σημείο του τερματισμού! 

Πώς μπορούμε να το αποδώσουμε σωστά και συνοπτικά; «Υπήρχαν δέκα σειρές θεατών», θα έλεγα ίσως. Δίνει τη σωστή εικόνα αυτό; Άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2013)

Δέκα σειρές είναι καλό, νομίζω. Δέκα στοίχοι, επίσης.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα.
Προφανώς το _δέκα σειρές_ ή _οι συγκεντρωμένοι έφταναν σε βάθος δέκα σειρών_ δίνει τη σωστή εικόνα. 
3 two/three etc deep if things or people are two deep, three deep etc, there are two, three etc rows or layers of things or people:
People were standing four deep at the bar.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Νομίζω οι στοίχοι δείχνουν το X people wide, όχι το X people deep, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Νομίζω οι στοίχοι δείχνουν το X people wide, όχι το X people deep, έτσι δεν είναι;


Λες; Εγώ για deep το φαντάζομαι, και νομίζω ότι το λεξικό συμφωνεί μαζί μου: 
στοίχος : _ευθεία γραμμή που σχηματίζεται από πρόσωπα ή πράγματα τοποθετημένα_* το ένα πίσω από το άλλο.*


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Ακριβώς! Δέκα στοίχοι είναι δέκα ευθείες γραμμές που σχηματίζονται από πρόσωπα (στοιχημένα το ένα πίσω από το άλλο), οι οποίες γραμμές μπορούν να έχουν οποιοδήποτε μήκος.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

Άρα το δέκα χαρακτηρίζει τον αριθμό των ανθρώπων που είναι ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλον, δηλαδή deep, όχι τον αριθμό των ατόμων που είναι ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλον (wide), που είναι άγνωστος. Καλά τα λέω;

Νομίζω ότι λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Άντε να το οπτικοποιήσω — έξι στοίχοι:


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ζητώ το δικαίωμα να μπορώ να πω «στο σημείο εκείνο το πλήθος είχε βάθος δέκα ατόμων». (Και να μη μεταφραστεί στα αγγλικά σε «There were ten people at that point».  )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Άρα το δέκα χαρακτηρίζει τον αριθμό των ανθρώπων που είναι ο ένας πίσω από τον άλλον, δηλαδή deep, όχι τον αριθμό των ατόμων που είναι ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλον (wide), που είναι άγνωστος. Καλά τα λέω;
> 
> Νομίζω ότι λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα.


Όχι, δεν λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Το δέκα είναι πόσοι είναι δίπλα ο ένας στον άλλον, όταν έχουμε δέκα στοίχους.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω επιτέλους το γιατί δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε: Ενδεχομένως μετράς τους στοίχους απ' το πλάι, ενώ οι στοίχοι είναι πάντα καταμέτωπο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

στοιχίζω 2, -ομαι Ρ2.1 παθ. αόρ. και στοιχήθηκα, απαρέμφ. και στοιχηθεί, μππ. και στοιχημένος : τοποθετώ, παρατάσσω σε στοίχους, σε σειρές τη μια πίσω από την άλλη: _Οι μαθητές στοιχίζονται κατά τριάδες._ (ως γυμναστικό παράγγελμα) _Στοιχηθείτε_.
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=στοιχίζω&sin=all


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Nickel, δεν ξέρω τι εννοεί το λεξικό με το «σε στοίχους, σε σειρές τη μια πίσω από την άλλη», αλλά θα μου επιτρέψετε την έννοια του στοίχου να την έχω πολύ καλά εμπεδωμένη. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Εγώ απωθώ κάθε στοίχιση και δρω ερευνητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

Δίκιο έχει ο Ζαζ. Φαντάσου την παρέλαση των μαθητών, που παρελαύνουν σε τριάδες. Ας πούμε ότι υπάρχουν δέκα τριάδες. Οι μαθητές είναι παραταγμένοι σε τρεις στοίχους των δέκα ατόμων. 

Άρα το ten deep που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι δέκα σειρές, όχι δέκα στοίχοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2013)

Εντάξει, mea culpa. Σε στοίχους των δέκα έπρεπε να πω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Ας πάμε και στα αγγλικά *rank and file*:

*Column (formation)*
A military column is a formation of soldiers marching together in one or more files in which the file is significantly longer than the width of ranks in the formation.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Column_(formation)

Άρα rank = ζυγός
ζυγός = σειρά στρατιωτών ή μαθητών, αθλητών κ.ά. γυμναζομένων που βρίσκονται κατά μέτωπον ο ένας δίπλα στον άλλο και στην ίδια ευθεία γραμμή («εφ' ενός ζυγού») [ΠαπΛεξ]


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Τους ζυγούς λύσατε! :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Apr 17, 2013)

Αυτή είναι η εικόνα μιας αρχαίας ελληνικής φάλαγγας. Οι άνδρες είναι παραταγμένοι σε δεκαέξι *στ(ο)ίχους* επί τεσσάρων *ζυγών*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

Σίγουρα;

Το παίρνω πίσω το «σίγουρα». Έβλεπα άλλ' αντ' άλλων. ΟΚ, συμφωνώ, 4 ζυγοί.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> Αυτή είναι η εικόνα μιας αρχαίας ελληνικής φάλαγγας. Οι άνδρες είναι παραταγμένοι σε δεκαέξι *στ(ο)ίχους* επί τεσσάρων *ζυγών*.



:up:...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εντάξει, mea culpa. Σε στοίχους των δέκα έπρεπε να πω.


Δεν ήταν στοίχοι, όμως, όπως μας απέδειξε ο Ζαζουλεύς, αφού το αγγλικό μιλάει για ten deep. Ζυγούς θα έπρεπε να πούμε. Αλλά στην πιο απλή γλώσσα νομίζω ότι μας κάνουν οι σειρές, αντί για τους ζυγούς.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι δεν ήταν "δέκα άτομα", όπως με τόση αφέλεια έγραψε ο υποτιτλιστής του Σταρ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άντε να το οπτικοποιήσω — έξι στοίχοι:





Alexandra said:


> Δεν ήταν στοίχοι, όμως, όπως μας απέδειξε ο Ζαζουλεύς, αφού το αγγλικό μιλάει για ten deep.



Επιμένω: στοίχοι (στο περίπου, άγνωστο πόσοι και άγνωστο αν ήταν στοιχημένοι :)) των δέκα. Η φωτό του Ζάζουλα δείχνει έξι στοίχους των Χ ανδρών.

Το ίδιο δείχνει και η εικόνα του Εαρίονα: 16 συντεταγμένους στοίχους με τέσσερις ζυγούς (=των τεσσάρων ανδρών ανά στοίχο).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2013)

Μα, το deep μετριέται βλέποντας τον κόσμο καταμέτωπο. Το deep μετριέται σε ζυγούς· το wide είναι που μετριέται σε στοίχους. Δεν υφίσταται η έννοια του στοίχου όταν κοιτάζουμε απ' τα πλάγια — το βάθος σε ζυγούς είναι τότε εκείνο που βλέπουμε.


----------



## Themis (Apr 17, 2013)

Ζυγούς εστοίχιζα εψές και ζύγιζα τους στοίχους
μα 'ταν η ζύγιση θολή και καταχνιά οι στοίχοι.
Τα βλέπω κατά μέτωπο, τα βλέπω από πίσω,
τη μια πλαγιομετωπικώς, μετά οπισθοπλαγίως,
και εσκοτίστη μου ο νους κι ύπνος βαρύς με παίρνει.
Και μέσ' στον ύπνο τον βαρύ, στη σκότιση του νου μου,
ήρθε μου θεία φώτιση και όλα ξεδιαλύναν.
Γυρού-γυρού κι αν πήγαινα, σειρές τις βλέπω όλες.
Κι άν-ε μου πεις πού να σταθώ, θα το λεπτολογήσω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2013)

:up:

Δος μοι πα στω και ταν φάλαγγα μετράσω, δηλαδή...

Και, Earion, συγγνώμη, είμαι εντάξει με τη φάλαγγά σου. Δεν ξέρω πώς την έβλεπα αλλιώς, λες και δεν υπήρχαν τα δόρατα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Διαβάζω τον Μεγάλο Γκάτσμπι αυτές τις μέρες (με την ευκαιρία της ταινίας το θυμήθηκα ότι το αγόρασα πρόπερσι και ακόμα ήταν στη στοίβα των Αδιάβαστων) και βρήκα την παρακάτω πρόταση:

Again at eight o’clock, when the dark lanes of the Forties were *five deep* with throbbing taxi-cabs, bound for the theatre district, I felt a sinking in my heart.​


Το Forties από ό,τι βρήκα αναφέρεται στις Λεωφόρους της Ν.Υ. που τα ονόματά τους αρχίζουν από 40 (40th Street έως 49th Street). Αυτό το *deep* ωστόσο πώς θα το λέγαμε εδώ; Ότι ήταν γεμάτες όλες οι λωρίδες των δρόμων; Έχει κανείς το βιβλίο να μου πει πώς μεταφράστηκε; 

Α, και το βάζω για συζήτηση, μην παρατήσει κανείς τη δουλειά του να ασχοληθεί :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Πού είχαμε συζητήσει για βάθος στοίχων στις παρατάξεις των στρατιωτικών μονάδων;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ε, με Ζαζουλοποιείς χωρίς να θέλω (φτάνει που έπεσα στο επίπεδό του και έβαλα Τζέι Λο στο νήμα με τη μουσική): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?13247-ten-people-deep&p=185688&viewfull=1#post185688


----------



## sarant (Jun 6, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά εδώ είναι για αυτοκίνητα, έτσι; Δεν ξέρουμε βέβαια αν οι δρόμοι στη ΝΥ έχουν πέντε ή έξι ή εφτά λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας (ή αν έχουν τέσσερις αλλά λόγω συμφόρησης είχε δημιουργηθεί και μια πέμπτη). Οπότε, "πήχτρα" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

...
Επίσης, οι Οδοί (άξονες ανατολής-δύσης) από την 40ή μέχρι την 49η (εκτός από την 42η, αλλά τότε γιατί να μην την αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα; ) δεν έχουν πέντε λωρίδες, σήμερα τουλάχιστον, δεν ξέρω για το 1925 που γράφτηκε ο Γκάτσμπι. Ίσως να εννοεί ότι οι Λεωφόροι (άξονες βορρά-νότου) στο ύψος από την 40ή μέχρι την 49η ήταν πήχτρα στα ταξί που κατευθύνονταν προς τη Theater District, στην περιοχή της Τάιμς Σκουέαρ (της Πλατείας Τάιμς, αν έτσι την προτιμάτε).


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

sarant said:


> Οπότε, "πήχτρα" ή κάτι τέτοιο.


Και, όταν δεν είναι για αυτοκίνητα, να έχουμε και το «*πατείς με πατώ σε*» στα υπόψη.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 6, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά πώς το εννοεί το deep; Μάλλον κατά μήκος, δεν βρήκα να είναι τόσο φαρδιές αυτές οι λεωφόροι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Ίσως ότι στις διασταυρώσεις έβλεπες πέντε-πέντε τα ταξί, το ένα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

...
Κατά μήκος, δεν είναι και κανένα αξιοπερίεργο να βλέπεις πέντε ταξί το ένα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο, ούτε στην εποχή του Γκάτσμπι, φαντάζομαι.

Αλλά να βλέπεις ταξί ανά πεντάδες, δηλαδή το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο σε όλο το πλάτος του δρόμου, και υποθέτω σε αρκετό μήκος του, να πήζει το μάτι στην κιτρινίλα, είναι ένα θέμα. Και θέαμα αξιομνημόνευτο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2013)

Κι όμως, αν μπείτε στο Γκούγκλη, όπως μπήκα εγώ, στην 41η Οδό για παράδειγμα, εγώ μετράω πέντε λωρίδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

Five (taxi-cabs) deep και να εννοεί five (taxi-cabs) across;

Να πιάνουν όλες τις λωρίδες σε βάθος πέντε σειρών εννοώ, άλλωστε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

nickel said:


> Five (taxi-cabs) deep και να εννοεί five (taxi-cabs) across;
> ...



Έτσι νομίζω, γιατί τα βλέπει από το πλάι, από το πεζοδρόμιο, όχι κατά μέτωπο.


----------



## Earion (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks, old sport! (που θα 'λεγε κι ο Γκάτσμπυ) :upz:


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2013)

daeman said:


> Έτσι νομίζω, γιατί τα βλέπει από το πλάι, από το πεζοδρόμιο, όχι κατά μέτωπο.


Γμ την οπτική μου γωνία, γμ. Να φταίει αυτή και για τις άλλες συζητήσεις που δεν βλέπουμε κάποιοι eye-to-eye;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Κι οι πέντε λωρίδες ήταν πήχτρα στα ταξί, τελικά;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2013)

Ας προβληματιστούμε μαζί.  :)


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κι όμως, αν μπείτε στο Γκούγκλη, όπως μπήκα εγώ, στην 41η Οδό για παράδειγμα, εγώ μετράω πέντε λωρίδες.
> ...


 Εαρίωνα, μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις, αλλά χίλιες λέξεις δεν γράφω τώρα, δεν είναι βία ούτε ανάγκη. Εγώ μέτρησα στους γκουγκλοχάρτες πριν (βλ. λίνκι στο #31), από πάνω. Στην 41η, ανατολική και δυτική, τρεις λωρίδες μετράω, βαριά τέσσερις. Εμποδίζει βέβαια η σκιά των κτιρίων στη νότια πλευρά και θα 'πρεπε να την περπατήσω όλη με το street view για να βεβαιωθώ, γιατί τότε που την περπατούσα εν σώματι (εν τάχει και ουχί εν ταξί) δεν είχα το νου μου στις λωρίδες, φυσικά. Αλλά πού να τραβιέσαι απογευματιάτικα με τέτοια ντάλα σήμερα για τοπογραφικά στη Νέα Υόρκη; Δεν πάμε στο Γκούγκενχαϊμ καλύτερα, να μας φωτογραφίζουν από κάτω; Τι θα βάλουμε στο εξώφυλλο των δυο δίσκων; Τα ταξί στην 41η; Άσε, δρόμο θα βάλουμε στον άλλο δίσκο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

Earion said:


> Κι όμως, αν μπείτε στο Γκούγκλη, όπως μπήκα εγώ, στην 41η Οδό για παράδειγμα, εγώ μετράω πέντε λωρίδες.
> ...


Επειδή όμως μου μπήκε η ιδέα, την περπάτησα επιγραμμικώς. Η φωτογραφία αυτή είναι στη διασταύρωση της 41ης με την 7η λεωφόρο και οι πέντε λωρίδες που βλέπουμε είναι της 7ης λεωφόρου, όχι της 41ης οδού. Πάω παρακάτω να δω τι θα προκύψει. Αν αργήσω, ή δεν θα έχω βρει πουθενά στην 41η πέντε λωρίδες ή θα έχω πέσει στον Χάντσον, απορροφημένος από το μέτρημα. Μ' αγαπά, δε μ' αγαπά, μ' αγαπά... :) 

ΟΚ, εύρηκα την άχρηστη πληροφορία της ημέρας: η 41η οδός, ανατολικά από το FDR Drive στο Ιστ Ρίβερ μέχρι τη Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη και δυτικά από το πάρκο Μπράιαντ μέχρι τον Χάντσον, σήμερα δεν έχει πουθενά πέντε λωρίδες κυκλοφορίας, μόνο τρεις κανονικές, τέσσερις καταχρηστικά. Δουλειά δεν είχε ο δααίμονας, μετρούσε τις λωρίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Point of order: Βλέπουμε τη σημερινή διάταξη της οδού και μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει οι κανονισμοί και εκεί π.χ. που υπήρχαν πέντε (ίσως και πιο στενές) λωρίδες την εποχή του Γκάτσμπυ, να υπάρχει τώρα μια λιγότερη (πλατύτερο πεζοδρόμιο π.χ. ή μεγαλύτερο εύρος οχημάτων).


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

...
Point taken, into account, right from the starting lane line :) :



daeman said:


> ...
> Επίσης, οι Οδοί (άξονες ανατολής-δύσης) από την 40ή μέχρι την 49η (εκτός από την 42η, αλλά τότε γιατί να μην την αναφέρει συγκεκριμένα; ) δεν έχουν πέντε λωρίδες, σήμερα τουλάχιστον, δεν ξέρω για το 1925 που γράφτηκε ο Γκάτσμπι. ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2013)

Πάλι οφσάιτ ο δόκτορας...


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

...
Έλα, δεν θέλω ντεφετισμούς, Δοχτοράρα μας. Καλά έκανες και το θύμισες, 90 χρόνια πέρασαν και ούτε οι δρόμοι θα έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος ούτε τα αυτοκίνητα. Και πόσα ταξί άραγε να κυκλοφορούσαν τότε στη Νιουγιόρκη, ώστε να κρίνουμε ποια θα φαίνονταν πολλά, τα πέντε το ένα πίσω απ' τ' άλλο ή οι πεντάδες με το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο; Γι' αυτό το «πήχτρα στα ταξί» που είπε ο Σαράντ ή κάτι τέτοιο πιο γενικό είναι η ασφαλέστερη λύση. Στο κάτω κάτω, μυθιστόρημα είναι, όχι κυκλοφοριακή μελέτη να έχει ύψιστη σημασία η ακριβής περιγραφή, και μάλιστα σε μια φευγαλέα σκηνή χωρίς αντίκτυπο στο υπόλοιπο έργο. Το νόημα να μεταδοθεί σωστά, ότι κυκλοφορούσαν πολλά ταξί εκείνη την ώρα στην περιοχή με τα θέατρα, αλλιώς, αν πάμε για απόλυτη ακρίβεια που δεν βγαίνει φυσικά και φαίνεται τραβηγμένη με το στανιό, υπάρχει κίνδυνος να γίνει κλινικό, αποστειρωμένο, μηχανιστικό, υπερβολικά τεχνικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2013)

Πάντως κι εγώ όταν το διάβασα φαντάστηκα πέντε ταξί το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο, όχι το ένα πίσω από το άλλο. 
Όμως... τον έχω φάει με το κουταλάκι τον Φιτζέραλντ, αρχής γενομένης με τον Γκάτσμπι που τον διάβασα για κάτι εξετάσεις στην τρυφερή ηλικία των 15 ετών- και έχασα φυσικά τα μισά νοήματα (κέρδισα ότι θυμάμαι ολόκληρα αποσπάσματα απ' έξω). Και ο Φιτζέραλντ δεν είναι "το νόημα να αποδοθεί σωστά", δυστυχώς. Κάτι τόσο φευγαλέο και φαινομενικά ασήμαντο, όπως ο αριθμός των ταξί, μπορεί να εμφανιστεί σε κάποιο επόμενο κεφάλαιο να είναι μεγάλης σημασίας λεπτομέρεια ή να περιέχει συμβολισμούς και παραλληλισμούς. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να τον διαβάζεις δύο φορές, τη δεύτερη για να προσέξεις τις λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2013)

...
OK, όταν θα βρεις στα επόμενα κεφάλαια το σημείο όπου αποκαλύπτεται η μεγάλη σημασία που είχε αυτή η λεπτομέρεια, επιστρέφεις και διορθώνεις την προηγούμενη απόδοση στο επίμαχο σημείο, αν αυτή η απόδοση χρειάζεται διόρθωση. Το διαβάζεις πρώτα όλο προσεκτικά, κρατάς σημειώσεις και μετά ξεκινάς τη μετάφραση. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεύτερο χέρι θα το περάσεις· ιδίως όταν πρόκειται για τέτοιο έργο, και τρίτο και όσο περισσότερα προλαβαίνεις και μπορείς. Κι όταν βρεις τους συμβολισμούς ή παραλληλισμούς που περιέχει το five deep, mark twain. Αν δεν τους αντιληφθείς αλλά τους διακρίνουν οι αναγνώστες, drink four. ;) Το «να μεταδοθεί σωστά το νόημα» ισχύει για όλους, φιτζέραλντ ξεφιτζέραλντ, αφού η υποχρέωση «να μεταδοθεί σωστά το νόημα» περιλαμβάνει και την προσοχή και τη φροντίδα με την οποία θα πρέπει να μεταφραστεί και τη δέουσα επιμέλεια κατά την αναθεώρηση ώστε να αποφευχθούν τέτοιες αστοχίες. Στο «σωστά», χωρίς «μα μου», «περίπου», «σχεδόν» και άλλα τέτοια εκπτωτικά.


----------

